# Laser transfer printing with Xerox versant80



## dossman (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone know how these promotional bag imprinters do large full color vinyl transfers for under a dollar?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

What do you consider large?


----------



## dossman (Jul 10, 2011)

Some offer to put transfers 10"x10", for under $1. And they will print 10,000 bags. I buy my transfers from Stahls, and my cost is a lot more than this, plus I don't know what kind of machine they would use to print/cut and heat press.


----------

